# CHANGSHA | Greenland Star City Light Tower | 380m | 1246ft | 83 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

CHANGSHA | Greenland Star City Light Tower | 380m | 1247ft | xx fl | Pro

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3206182&extra=page=1


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice, looking fancy!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 驭星者


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the design is great, hope they keep it that way. :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by Hoiyu.

*2019.1.2*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by* liuya

3.26





























*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

mini Global Financial Centre


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 苦处！ 4.25














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 苦处！

2020/05/30












































*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

> On June 2, the China Construction Seventh Engineering Bureau won the bid for the Changsha Greenland V Island Star City Light Tower Project, with a design height of 380 meters. It is of great significance to promote the high-quality development of China Construction Seventh Bureau.
> 
> The project is located in Kaifu District, Shashi, Hunan. It consists of a super high-rise tower, supporting commercial and single-floor office buildings, with a total construction area of about 259,000 square meters, of which 380 meters of the tower is a collection of sightseeing, hotels, apartments, Office in one commercial complex. After the project is completed, it will become the second tallest building in Hunan and a new landmark of cultural and creative industries in Changsha. It is extremely important for helping Changsha to build a cultural center city with international influence and realize the development vision of "Zhongguancun in the north and Malanshan in the south". Meaning.








【重磅】380米“大V”来了！再次刷新中建七局超高层项目天际线！_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by liuya

2020/11/06

the main tower is u/c, it seems



























































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

oscillation said:


> the main tower is u/c, it seems


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by liuya

2020/11/26












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by liuya

2020/12/03














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via 驭星者












































*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

长沙绿地星城光塔 - 公共建筑 - UA尤安设计







www.uachina.com.cn


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the project mentioned "parking apron", it means helipad


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Fantastic design. It's so sad american buildings particularly NYC doesn't use designs like this, even for their tallest.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

The design kind of reminds me of the pearl of the north before it was chopped and screwed


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by liuya on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 15 by bobo980317


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

"Oh, it's...beautiful."

-Krennic


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Construction on the basement floors and the towers core continues as seen in these two xigua video screenshot from a day or few ago. It was rainy when it was taken which is understandable due to the seasonal East Asian monsoon/typhoon weather.


https://www.ixigua.com/7087730026279338530?logTag=ff3dc83dcdd22160758d


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's another aerial xigua video screenshot update capturing the Greenland Star City Light Tower on a rainy and cloudy day. The East Asian Pacific Monsoon/Typhoon seasonal weather really is kicking in. 
However, this Supertall is still making good progress with more concrete pouring and steel assembly being done in the last few days.



https://www.ixigua.com/7090493866247193096?logTag=8fe9ba3887b03c9839ee


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-11 via qqhbc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot is located here


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Renders


https://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-1803.html#_np=133_805


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by qqhbc on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That is a gorgeous looking building... If only it were 400m+


----------



## sgollis (Apr 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the original Pearl of the North tower in Shenyang that was supposed to be 565m. Too bad that is altered, shortened and on hold.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, @kanye, are there updates?


----------

